# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Крыша дома моего

## sadesit

Строим дом, встал вопрос чем крыть крышу? Помогите определиться?

----------


## mazan2012

На дачу отлично подойдет профнастил - надежно и недорого. Положительные качества, которые можно выделить: огнеупорность, хорошая водонепроницаемость, устойчивость к влиянию атмосферных воздействий, хорошие антикоррозийные свойства, ну и, конечно цена, о которой я уже упомянула.

----------


## som

Когда мы надумали перекрывать крышу дачного дома, рассматривали самые различные кровельные материалы , и взвесив все за и против, решили брать металлочерепицу, современный кровельный материал, который отличается простотой монтажа, отличными эстетическими качествами, небольшим весом и продолжительным сроком службы. Далее компания "Кровельный МИР" помогла нам с подсчетом и покупкой материала.

----------


## Анатолий Валерьевич

Этот вопрос лучше вам задавать специалистам. Мы когда задумались о строительстве своего дома то обратились в проверенную компанию которая занимается строительством домов https://tiptop-house.by там нам помогли по всем вопросам.

----------


## Ramiz1991

Добрый день! У нас крыша из металлочерепицы, вышло не так уж дорого, вам нужно рассчитать объем работы и саму крышу, сколько нужно закупить. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] сейчас немного подешевело.

----------


## pavellidski99

Металло черепица и всё)

----------

